# Getting Todo list/recorded shows



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

I noticed Tivo recently added To Do Lists and your now playing list to Tivo.com. Is their a way to pull this information internally via an XML file or something similar that anyone knows of?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

The NPL is easily available (although it's not HME). The ToDo list, not so much.

https://<TIVOIP>/TiVoConnect?Command=QueryContainer&Container=/NowPlaying for the NPL in XML. User name is "tivo", password is your MAK.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

thats kinda upsetting. Was hoping they would allow all the different commands that Tivo.com has.


----------

